# Albino leopard gecko morphs



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

Hi there i was wondering what the difference between the albino morphs so if any one could explain i would really appreciate it:2thumb:


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

currently there is three strains of known albinism in leopard geckos;

* Tremper
* Bell
* Rainwater

The most common ones out there in the market are Tremper.

Reverse striped Tremper:













Bell:









Rainwater:










I am not sure but I think Bell albinos have reddish eyes. With all albino animals they have eye problems because of the lack of pigmentation, thus without proper care they can have vision problems later in life. The names of the traits come from the surnames of the person who found the trait.


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

wow thanks so much thats helps laods thnx:2thumb:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

*Tremper Albino







*


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

remember not all rainwater albinos look like that because thats a rainwater patternless.


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

i see thank you all while were using this thread if any1 has any pictures of their albino leopatrd geckos post them here :2thumb:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I have that problem too! I get confused between tremper and bell.

This is mine in the middle of shedding sold to me as a tremper


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

WOW thats a beauty bet ur pleased:2thumb:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

She cost me enough so I have to be pleased lol! Cant wait for my mack snow and jungle to grow up :2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Tremper albino










Bell albino










Rainwater albino (taken from the Geckos Etc website)


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

can the albino gene be passed onto young?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

mad baboon said:


> can the albino gene be passed onto young?


Yes it will be, but it is recessive so unless you are breeding two albino geckos, or one albino and one that is het albino, or two that are het albino, you wont get albino babies


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I concur Sarah lol.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Yes it will be, but it is recessive so unless you are breeding two albino geckos, or one albino and one that is het albino, or two that are het albino, you wont get albino babies


thanks!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

have a couple trempers

all mine


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tremper:
The most common albino strain. Tend to have silvery eyes with pinkish veins (often bleeding out to pinken the whole eye slightly).

Bells:
The darkest of the 3 strains displaying a chocolatey brown colour. These have the pink/reddest eyes of all 3 strains.

Rainwater:
Not commonly available in the UK.
These tend to have more yellow in them and have the darkest eyes.


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

Dexter (super snow albino (tremper) striped :flrt:


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

Bernie - Tremper Sunglow Jungle


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Morph,my Murphys patternless Tremper (I believe)


----------



## tetradite (Jan 9, 2013)

My little man Shenanigans, definitely albino and I was told on this forum he was likely a Tremper. Never looked into more than that:


----------

